# Flower pot from the Walmart



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey guys I am wondering is the terra cotta pot going to affect the ph or hardness?


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

It shouldnt. I have about 15 3"deep by 2.5" in diameter pots in my 40g breeder and have never had an issue with either 

Mine came from the dollar store


----------



## andy (Jun 26, 2012)

Splak said:


> It shouldnt. I have about 15 3"deep by 2.5" in diameter pots in my 40g breeder and have never had an issue with either
> 
> Mine came from the dollar store


okok. I got only two 3" deep by 4" in my 30g long. Are you using them for dwarf cichlids?


----------

